# Problemi con l'orologio

## trespass

Non so per quale motivo ma ho scoperto che prima di spegnere il computer linux mi cambia l'ora... quando poi vado a riaccendere ovviamente mi segnala l'ora sbagliata: è impazzito il mio computer o c'è soluzione (logica) al problema? grazie

max

----------

## bsolar

Controlla il tuo /etc/rc.conf. La variabile CLOCK deve essere impostata a seconda dell'orologio hardware, se hai l'ora locale metti "local" (se hai windows devi usare local per via delle limitazione di quel sistema arcaico...)

Controlla anche che il symlink /etc/localtime punti al file giusto.

----------

## trespass

Grazie, per ora funge.. spero anche domani al mio risveglio!!  :Wink: 

ciao!!

max

----------

## cerri

A me invece sballa sempre di qualche minuto... io ho settato utc, non ho windows installato.

Cioe', i minuti sono sempre sballati, anche se li setto a mano, al riavvio e' tutto come prima... any hint?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> A me invece sballa sempre di qualche minuto... io ho settato utc, non ho windows installato.
> 
> Cioe', i minuti sono sempre sballati, anche se li setto a mano, al riavvio e' tutto come prima... any hint?

 

Se sono pochi minuti non credo sia colpa della tua configurazione, forse la batteria sta perdendo colpi.

Potresti installare NTP per sincronizzare l'orologio automaticamente.

----------

## contigab

anch'io ho lo stesso problema, ed ho pensato che probabilmente e' qualcosa legato anche al kernel, in quanto mi ricordo di una opzione di configurazione che chiede se salvare il clock in GMT oppure no, cosa ne pensate? RedHat di default abilita questa opzione...

----------

## cerri

Mi viene in mente che allo spegnimento della macchina l'orologio di sistema viene syncato con quello della macchina.

A questo punto mi viene il dubbio che quando setto l'ora a mano (date ecc) non viene settato l'orario della macchina.... come posso fare?

----------

## trespass

Scarterei l'ipotesi della batteria scarica: anche a me dà lo stesso problema, ogni volta che accendo il computer con linux l'orologio è settato 4-5 minuti indietro e non penso che le nostre batterie siano partite tutte assieme (tra l'altro la mia scheda madre è nuova). Ho provato con ntp ma non funge lo stesso, continuo a smanettare e vi aggiorno.. ciao

max

----------

